# Any blackmouth cur owners/hunters?



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 8, 2009)

Was wondering if any of you hunt blackmouth curs? I hunt the Ladner curs from Se Mississppi.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 8, 2009)

I had one in Alaska that I got from Mike Lott. A female from Joey Hutson just died a couple of years ago. She was Lott / Nolan/Ladner. 

I love the BMC breed. Way different than hounds and most curs.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 8, 2009)

Joey, Mr. Ladner down in Ms died this Jan. 24th of cancer. I met him last nov when i bought mine off of him. The family has raised em for 200 years down there and have some awesome dogs. She trees squirrels and will find deer antlers for me. Can't wait to get a male to breed to her and start her on hogs. Check out his site @ lhladnerblackmouthcurs.com


----------

